# Adsl wifi router under 3000



## cooldude94 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi i want to buy a new adsl wifi router under 3000 to use with my airtel broadband as the dlink 2520u i currently have is giving me problem. Please suggest a model with good security features.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

Get TP Link W8968 v3 from flipkart


----------



## cooldude94 (Mar 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get TP Link W8968 v3 from flipkart


Is it stable? The dlink i have loses connectivity randomly and redirects me to advare sites. I think it has been hacked. Can the same happen with this router?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm using it 24*7 with BSNL 512 kbps internet (can't call it broadband right  )
Only time it remains swithched off is when there is a powercut. As for the stability, it depends on the telephone line wiring. If the wiring is broken or damaged at random points, no router/modem would be stable enough.


----------



## cooldude94 (Mar 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm using it 24*7 with BSNL 512 kbps internet (can't call it broadband right  )
> Only time it remains swithched off is when there is a powercut. As for the stability, it depends on the telephone line wiring. If the wiring is broken or damaged at random points, no router/modem would be stable enough.


I mean is it secrure from malwares and dd


SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm using it 24*7 with BSNL 512 kbps internet (can't call it broadband right  )
> Only time it remains swithched off is when there is a powercut. As for the stability, it depends on the telephone line wiring. If the wiring is broken or damaged at random points, no router/modem would be stable enough.


I mean is it secrure from malwares and dns change attacks 
*aralabs.com/blog/2015/03/25/ad-fraud-malware-hijacks-router-dns-injects-ads-via-google-analytics/ i think something like this has happened in my router. I formatted it but after a few days the issue resurfaced. I want a router which is safe from such attacks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> I mean is it secrure from malwares and dns change attacks
> Ara Labs | Ad-Fraud Malware Hijacks Router DNS – Injects Ads Via Google Analytics i think something like this has happened in my router. I formatted it but after a few days the issue resurfaced. I want a router which is safe from such attacks.



No such thing has happened with me yet and hopefully it never does.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 26, 2015)

try this...

D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi - D-Link : Flipkart.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2015)

if you keep using default username/password for modem/router not even the best model in the world would be able to help you.also use a good free AV like avira or 360 total security all the time.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 26, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you keep using default username/password for modem/router not even the best model in the world would be able to help you.also use a good free AV like avira or 360 total security all the time.



my routers default username/password still same... but I enabled "Wireless MAC Filtering", "DHCP Clients List", "Local Management" (routers web page, to perform Administrator tasks), "Bandwidth Control"... all mentioned things are enabled...
how many chances are there that someone will hack my wifi??? but my wifi password is about 25 characters long... how many chances???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2015)

depends on your luck but you should be fine,still it doesn't hurt to add 2-3 random characters to your default username/password.


----------



## cooldude94 (Mar 26, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you keep using default username/password for modem/router not even the best model in the world would be able to help you.also use a good free AV like avira or 360 total security all the time.


Well i have a different password than default one but it is quite easy i guess 6 digit numeric. And i have windows defender installed on my pc do i need another antivirus?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2015)

definitely yes.windows defender is pretty much useless in terms of providing proactive security.


----------



## cooldude94 (Mar 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get TP Link W8968 v3 from flipkart


Thanks for advice i ordered it.



whitestar_999 said:


> definitely yes.windows defender is pretty much useless in terms of providing proactive security.


Thanks will install antivirus before i setup the new modem.


----------

